# Thermal Blinds - external versus internal



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

I've got some internal silver thermal blinds, but they are rubbish (the suckers don't suck and they fall off - often triggering the alarm if the van is parked up and empty)..... and there is lots of talk on here about using external blinds in the cold weather. Which is best? Has anyone used both so can give some objective feedback?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

EXTERNAL.....EXTERNAL.....EXTERNAL......EXTERNAL.......EXTERNAL.




BTW external screens are best all year round :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use external blinds.
But mh is fitted with Remis front screen blind and it tends to get condensation on the screen.

There are pros and cons for interior and exterior.
You will get wet removing the exteriors if it is raining.
They cannot be removed as quickly if you need to make a quick getaway from the gas attackers. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

LOL - so far 2-0 in favour of external then! 

Do the external blinds remove/reduce the condensation problem? I get the comment about getting wet when it's raining - but at the moment I get pretty damn wet when I take the internal blinds down due to the level of condensation on the screen and side windows....  I had forgotten about this and originally posted the question in relation to heat retention. Condensation is clearly an issue too.....


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have both, and external are the best by far, and yes they do eliminate condensation.

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suggest you do a search PSC.

This is one of those queries which comes up very regularly and there is loads to read on here.

I would guess it's about 80/20 in favour of external, but have a read and judge for yourself.  

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

we have reims and external, i believe the external are far superior

we had 8 days in snow at Valkenburg early december no condensation at all

I also bought the longer version that cover engine vents etc make big difference

regards


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Insulation*

We used our external set for the first time last half term and were amazed at the difference the external blinds make, not a bit of condensation in the morning. I've been used to having the dash soaked while trying to squeegee the screen clear !


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

What Spacerunner said.

EXTERNAL, preferably Silver Screens.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We mix 'n' match according to conditions/preference.

See >here< :wink:

Pete


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> EXTERNAL.....EXTERNAL.....EXTERNAL......EXTERNAL.......EXTERNAL.
> 
> BTW external screens are best all year round :wink:


.........Yep, used both but as you say the internal ones are all but useless

curlyboy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screen*

Hi

I use external screen covers and they do prevent condensation from forming on the windscreen. However, in respect of their heat retention capabilities, I am still dubious.

If I take the covers off now, the temperature in the van does not plummet.

I have found though, that by constantly running a 500 watt electric fan heater in the cab area and leaving the cab window ever so slightly ajar, I do not get condensation anyway.

I personally think that a double layer of bubble wrap would have better heat insulation properties than the silver coloured screen covers. In respect of branding, I have used both TaylorMade and also Silver Screens. I think the latter are less bulky when stored.

I suggest buying a few feet of bubble wrap at the garden centre and effectively home-make a set of external covers and see how you get on. If you think it is not your thing, you have wasted a fiver. If you buy the genuine article and do not like it, you have spent £100 but would probably be able to resell then.

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

PSC said:


> I've got some internal silver thermal blinds, but they are rubbish (the suckers don't suck and they fall off - often triggering the alarm if the van is parked up and empty)..... and there is lots of talk on here about using external blinds in the cold weather. Which is best? Has anyone used both so can give some objective feedback?


We have used internal screens for 7 years as we mainly wild.
We also found that the suckers did not hold them in place, therefore, I tied a piece of string on to the back edge of the sucker (on the inside) and I fasten this to the sun blinds. They never fall down and only take me about an extra 30 seconds to fit.
The side screens also have string and I thread this outside and trap the string as the window rises to a close.
However, we do get condensation and I have recently purchased a set of Taylormade external screens and they are on our van at the moment as she is parked up on our driveway. No condensation at all!
The downside is that if raining when we pull them down, we will have to store them in the shower room.
Not a great hardship!

We also have the internal screens up, keeping our van snug as a bug!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

External for us. 

They are easy and quick to fit. They have never fallen off or become dislodged.

For us, they have provided effective thermal insulation (not so cold in the cab when used in Scotland at -15 centigrade, not so warm in the cab when used on the Med coast at +35 centigrade). 

No condensation (our cab is closed off by a wooden sliding door, but there is a radiator (alde central heating) in the cab behind the passenger seat).

No ice or snow on the windscreen on departure day when in -15 c conditions. Cover folds easily into it's own bag - removal and packing takes five minutes at most, even when wet / snowy.

Regards,
John


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We have used both and would definitely never go back to internal. External are definitely best for several reasons already mentioned - no condensation, keep frost off window, etc. If they are wet I find a brisk shake removes the excess water before packing away, as long as they'll be used/aired within a reasonable time thereafter.

One benefit that I don't think has been mentioned so far is that they give complete light insulation too, whereas the internal always let light in round the edges. SWMBO can't sleep unless it's total darkness (even down to having me fitting little flaps of insulating tape to cover up some of the lamps on the 'leccy panel!) and she doesn't want to be wakened at dawn in the summer.

They can be folded/rolled half-way up rather than removing completely if not driving off site during the day. They're also good for avoiding overheating in very sunny climes, better than dash mounted solar shields.

And if ever worried about gas attacks etc, then they can actually be used internally by fitting the flaps over the doors in reverse and tucking the top behind the mirror - this will probably result in condensation though . . .


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

probably classed as newcomers, but we have had both and the exterior ones in our opinion are far superior, although the interior do have their place for the wild campers


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

thanks everyone - wow, a resounding vote for externals then. Will go and count my pennies! 

I must learn to search better too...  

And a very happy new year to everyone too.. 

btw... what the hell are "gas attacks"? I'm off to search on that now :?:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

PSC said:


> thanks everyone - wow, a resounding vote for externals then. Will go and count my pennies!
> 
> I must learn to search better too...
> 
> ...


BTW if that is your current van in your avatar I have some genuine Silver Screens that I can offer you at half the price of new. They were used about 20 times.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

PSC said:


> btw... what the hell are "gas attacks"? I'm off to search on that now :?:


I think I'll lose the will to live if we have another thread about gas attacks - especially so early into 2011!


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

LOL............. I withdraw the question then  I've spent a very happy close to half century living in ignorance - a little bit longer won't hurt! 

I will PM you re blinds.... thanks!


----------

